# What are you wearing?



## Beelzebaby666

New jeans
Washington Nationals sweatshirt
Steamers Crab Shack T-shirt
Old socks
Fireman undies
One worn leather boot(had an itch)

 I don't see much talk in here about what anyone wears day to day.. I'm not a Coach knock-off or a rubber Croc kinda gal.:shrug:

So what are you wearing?


----------



## Gemmi

Camo pants and a tank top.


----------



## Gemmi

I wear whatever I feel like. I don't care about fashion,  just comfort.


----------



## BuddyLee

Green shirt, blue jeans, "when pigs fly" boxers, white socks, silver metal bar earring.


----------



## kom526

This of course

Junkie Thong : forum junkie : CafePress.com


----------



## Dougstermd

bare foot , heart boxers, and an sm city t shirt


----------



## BuddyLee

kom526 said:


> This of course
> 
> Junkie Thong : forum junkie : CafePress.com




I wonder how many have sold...

...and to whom.


----------



## BuddyLee

Dougstermd said:


> heart boxers


:ghey:


----------



## Sonsie

Purple tee, purple undies, khaki capris, bare feets (with a kitty lying on one)


----------



## Sonsie

kom526 said:


> This of course
> 
> Junkie Thong : forum junkie : CafePress.com



They have a bunch of great stuff!  I think I can live without the "Honk if You're a Junkie" license plate holder


----------



## Kittykat33

Right now I am just wearing my robe......just got out of the shower.


----------



## Suz

Kittykat33 said:


> Right now I am just wearing my robe......just getting in the shower.





Jury duty


----------



## 2words

going commando.


----------



## morningbell

Beelzebaby666 said:


> New jeans
> Washington Nationals sweatshirt
> Steamers Crab Shack T-shirt
> Old socks
> Fireman undies
> One worn leather boot(had an itch)
> 
> I don't see much talk in here about what anyone wears day to day.. I'm not a Coach knock-off or a rubber Croc kinda gal.:shrug:
> 
> So what are you wearing?



right now, Bus Stop attire:  pajama pants, tank top, hoodie and purple velour slippers.

    Later for our rondesvous  jeans, green organic cotton patagonia shirt, same hoodie, off white bra, blue cotton thong, NO socks and my Rocket Dog flower shoes or my new Airwalk slipons, haven't decided.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nothing.  :shrug:  We have a very casual dress code here at work.


----------



## MDTerps

Blue Motherhood ribbed shirt, oldnavy prego jeans, New blance shoes and a light cotton jacket.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Cowgirl said:


> Nothing.  :shrug:  We have a very casual dress code here at work.



Right on!! 

Wait, you don't work at a nursing home do ya?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Right now I am just wearing my robe......just got out of the shower.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 

Put your  back in your mouth. You see her everyday!!!


----------



## migtig

Cowgirl said:


> Nothing.  :shrug:  We have a very casual dress code here at work.



Awesome.


----------



## Toxick

Jeans. White Polo Shirt. Gray & black striped boxer-briefs. White socks. Brown shoes. Glasses. Watch.


----------



## JanetCole

I'm wearing my spell checker and Dictionary


----------



## KWAK

Black pinstriped blouse from Express - black bra from Victoria Secret - black slacks, also from Express - silver (like a bluish silver) BCBG heels.


----------



## desertrat

Toxick said:


> Jeans. White Polo Shirt. Gray & black striped boxer-briefs. White socks. Brown shoes. Glasses. *Watch.*



What 'cha gonna do? Want me to hold your beer?


----------



## yankee44

HalfAngel said:


> Black pinstriped blouse from Express - black bra from Victoria Secret - black slacks, also from Express - silver (like a bluish silver) BCBG heels.



no undies???


----------



## nachomama

If you ask mainman, I'm wearing my Chic-Fila Outfit.    I prefer to call it my "Ms. Goodwrench outfit".


----------



## sockgirl77

Black pants.
Purple shirt.
Black boots.
Purple and black paisley socks.
Black thongs.
Black bra.
A bad attitude.


----------



## Nanny Pam

jeans, gray sweatshirt, orange crocs.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> Black pants.
> Purple shirt.
> Black boots.
> Purple and black paisley socks.
> Black thongs.
> Black bra.
> A bad attitude.





I  your new av....you seem to share it with a few...


----------



## KWAK

yankee44 said:


> no undies???



No. . .   Common sense should have told me I'd get called out on that one!!!


----------



## nachomama

Nanny Pam said:


> jeans, gray sweatshirt, *orange crocs*.




I bet they are sporting the number 20!


----------



## Geek

desertrat said:


> What 'cha gonna do? Want me to hold your beer?








sockgirl77 said:


> Black pants.
> Purple shirt.
> Black boots.
> Purple and black paisley socks.
> Black thongs.
> Black bra.
> A bad attitude.



You have more than one ass?


----------



## Nanny Pam

sockgirl77 said:


> Black pants.
> Purple shirt.
> Black boots.
> Purple and black paisley socks.
> Black thongs.
> Black bra.
> A bad attitude.



hey.....  PM me you e-mail addy.
or your cell #


----------



## unixpirate

Beelzebaby666 said:


> New jeans
> Washington Nationals sweatshirt
> Steamers Crab Shack T-shirt
> Old socks
> Fireman undies
> One worn leather boot(had an itch)
> 
> I don't see much talk in here about what anyone wears day to day.. I'm not a Coach knock-off or a rubber Croc kinda gal.:shrug:
> 
> So what are you wearing?





Jeans


----------



## toppick08

Sweat pants, with a skimpy tank top.


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:


> You have more than one ass?



Yeah. It's called my stomach after 17 effing kids. You want to see?


----------



## rich70

HalfAngel said:


> Black pinstriped blouse from Express - black bra from Victoria Secret - black slacks, also from Express - silver (like a bluish silver) BCBG heels.



Are those the  shoes? Those are my favorite!


----------



## kris31280

Work tshirt... old navy jeans... black hipsters... black bra to match said black hipsters... white socks... work shoes... black hoodie cuz it's cold in here... mother's ring... tennis bracelet... and nipple rings.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> black hipsters and nipple rings.



Lowrise hipsters?


----------



## pixiegirl

Pink VS slacks, black New York and Co shirt, black heels, white boy short underoos and a beige bra.


----------



## yankee44

Tan Dockers, olive green Nike polo shirt, camo boxer briefs, white socks, Rocky work boots, brown belt, grey Nike baseball cap.


----------



## K_Jo

sockgirl77 said:


> Lowrise hipsters?



Oh, God, please say yes.


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:


> Oh, God, please say yes.







:sizelimit:


----------



## KWAK

rich70 said:


> Are those the  shoes? Those are my favorite!



Those are the ones!!


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:


> :sizelimit:



What would you suggest she wear?


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:


> What would you suggest she wear?



Midrise.


----------



## rich70

HalfAngel said:


> Those are the ones!!



Don't tease me.


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:


> Midrise.



It's her underwear.  By nature it's under her clothes.  I'm of the opinion that if more people wore underwear they found more comfortable than there would be a great reduction in people that need to remove something from thier arses!


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:


> It's her underwear.  By nature it's under her clothes.  I'm of the opinion that if more people wore underwear they found more comfortable than there would be a great reduction in people that need to remove something from thier arses!



I have found the perfect underwear. They are cheapy thongs from Wal*Mart. Super comfy!


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:


> I have found the perfect underwear. They are cheapy thongs from Wal*Mart. Super comfy!



I like boy shorts.  They make my butt look good.


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:


> I like boy shorts.  They make my butt look good.



I'm having trouble visualizing this.  Could you please post a pic?


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing this.  Could you please post a pic?




Tell C-jo's friends if they want pictures they have to ask me themselves.  Sending you to do the dirty work is getting old!


----------



## toppick08

pixiegirl said:


> Pink VS slacks, black New York and Co shirt, black heels, white boy short underoos and a beige bra.



Bare feet ?


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> Tell C-jo's friends if they want pictures they have to ask me themselves.  Sending you to do the dirty work is getting old!



I'm speaking for myself, slotted. I need photos.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> :sizelimit:


Not that your opinion matters...

Do you honestly think I'd wear some version of underwear that would require constant readjusting because my backside was too big for them?

You have children, do you not?  In the process of running around chasing them, how much time in the day do you have to readjust your clothing?

Did someone forget to deliver your midol and that's turned you in to a raging hormonal female type dog or what?


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> Bare feet ?



Yea, her heels are black though. Kinda freaky.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> Yea, her heels are black though. *Kinda freaky. *


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Not that your opinion matters...
> 
> Do you honestly think I'd wear some version of underwear that would require constant readjusting because my backside was too big for them?
> 
> You have children, do you not?  In the process of running around chasing them, how much time in the day do you have to readjust your clothing?
> 
> Did someone forget to deliver your midol and that's turned you in to a raging hormonal female type dog or what?



I apologize. I thought you were referring to hipster jeans.


----------



## PricklyGoo

kris31280 said:


> Not that your opinion matters...
> 
> You have children, do you not?  In the process of running around chasing them, how much time in the day do you have to readjust your clothing??



+1


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> I apologize. I thought you were referring to hipster jeans.


Apology accepted.

I don't think anyone should wear hipster jeans... they don't really look good on any body type because they either create a muffin top or cause someone to look like a starving Ethiopian child.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

unixpirate said:


> Jeans






toppick08 said:


> Sweat pants, with a skimpy tank top.


  :ghey:



sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah. It's called my stomach after 17 effing kids. You want to see?







pixiegirl said:


> underoos


  Underoos are awesome!!



sockgirl77 said:


> Midrise.


  They don't show the crack.. I hate crack.


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Not that your opinion matters...
> 
> Do you honestly think I'd wear some version of underwear that would require constant readjusting because my backside was too big for them?
> 
> You have children, do you not?  In the process of running around chasing them, how much time in the day do you have to readjust your clothing?
> 
> Did someone forget to deliver your midol and that's turned you in to a raging hormonal female type dog or what?



I concur.  I wear thongs b/c of the comfort not b/c they're sexy


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> I concur.  I wear thongs b/c of the comfort not b/c they're sexy


Old navy makes the most comfy thongs...

I like the hipsters because they make my butt look cute and they're comfy.


----------



## backagain39

I hate thongs.........I am too old to have something up my azz.........


----------



## sockgirl77

backagain39 said:


> I hate thongs.........I am too old to have something up my azz.........



If they fit you correctly they do not go up your ass.


----------



## backagain39

Thats ok.........I will pass......


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:


> If they fit you correctly they do not go up your ass.



They're very uncomfortable to wear while horseback riding, though.


----------



## backagain39

Jockey for women.............


----------



## unixpirate

backagain39 said:


> Jockey for women.............



It's after 10, noone is wearing Jeans, underoos, thongs, jockeys,  or hipsters, (hoponmestirs) 



Give me a break!


----------



## Kain99

unixpirate said:


> It's after 10, noone is wearing Jeans, underoos, thongs, jockeys,  or hipsters, (hoponmestirs)
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break!



  That's right baby!  It's flannels and Jersey's tonight!


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> That's right baby!  It's flannels and Jersey's tonight!



I loves me some Kain in flannels.. 



Jersey :shrug: Gone!


----------



## Kain99

unixpirate said:


> I loves me some Kain in flannels..
> 
> 
> 
> Jersey :shrug: Gone!


----------



## backagain39

unixpirate said:


> It's after 10, noone is wearing Jeans, underoos, thongs, jockeys,  or hipsters, (hoponmestirs)
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break!




humph!....sweat pants, t-shirt, socks, and slippers.........


----------



## unixpirate

backagain39 said:


> humph!....sweat pants, t-shirt, socks, and slippers.........



right.. socks and slippers


----------



## backagain39

unixpirate said:


> right.. socks and slippers



My footsies are COLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unixpirate

backagain39 said:


> My footsies are COLD!!!!!!!!!!




Loves to warm me some feeties..


----------



## Sonsie

Nick & Nora flannel jammies in the sock monkey print.  :cozy:


----------



## kris31280

It's 2:30 am and I'm still wearing jeans and hipsters...


----------



## toppick08

Beelzebaby666 said:


> *:ghey:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underoos are awesome!!
> 
> They don't show the crack.. I hate crack.



..See if I wish you another happy birthday....


----------



## sockgirl77

Orange Sweater
CK Jeans
Pink Bra
White Thong (1)
Star Socks
My Favorite Swoosh Kicks
Bags Under My Eyes
Permanent Frown Lines
Glasses


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> I don't think anyone should wear hipster jeans... they don't really look good on any body type because they either create a muffin top or cause someone to look like a starving Ethiopian child.



  And you with the assumptions as well after I biatched at socki for making them about you.  I wear hipster jeans and can totally get away with it due to the fact that I have small hips.  I'm not too thin (anymore) and wear jeans that fit to avoid muffin top.  

Today it's a retro silver, yellow and white shirt, black slacks, silver strappy heels, stripped boy short underoos and a beige bra.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:


> Orange Sweater
> CK Jeans
> Pink Bra
> White Thong (1)
> Star Socks
> My Favorite Swoosh Kicks
> Bags Under My Eyes
> Permanent Frown Lines
> Glasses


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:


> And you with the assumptions as well after I biatched at socki for making them about you.  I wear hipster jeans and can totally get away with it due to the fact that I have small hips.  I'm not too thin (anymore) and wear jeans that fit to avoid muffin top.
> 
> Today it's a retro silver, yellow and white shirt, black slacks, silver strappy heels, stripped boy short underoos and a beige bra.



Who stripped them off of you?


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> And you with the assumptions as well after I biatched at socki for making them about you.  I wear hipster jeans and can totally get away with it due to the fact that I have small hips.  I'm not too thin (anymore) and wear jeans that fit to avoid muffin top.
> 
> Today it's a retro silver, yellow and white shirt, black slacks, silver strappy heels, stripped boy short underoos and a beige bra.


If I say I'm sorry, do you promise to not hit me again?


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> If I say I'm sorry, do you promise to not hit me again?



A promise is an awful big commitment and we all know I'm no good at that!


----------



## (((echo)))

I wearing a freshly shaven set of ####


----------



## Beelzebaby666

toppick08 said:


> ..See if I wish you another happy birthday....



I had a birthday? 





:busted:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

(((echo))) said:


> I wearing a freshly shaven set of earlobes




:fixed:


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> A promise is an awful big commitment and we all know I'm no good at that!


Heh... ok... would you make an effort to not hit me unless I ask for it?


----------



## kris31280

Today's Outfit:
Red/black Steve Madden heels
Black pants
Another pair of black hipster panties
Black and red corset top
Red button down shirt


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> Heh... ok... would you make an effort to not hit me unless I ask for it?




As Alan Jackson would say "I'll Try".


----------



## 3Words

pixiegirl said:


> And you with the assumptions as well after I biatched at socki for making them about you.  I wear hipster jeans and can totally get away with it due to the fact that I have small hips.  I'm not too thin (anymore) and wear jeans that fit to avoid muffin top.
> 
> Today it's a retro silver, yellow and white shirt, black slacks, silver strappy heels, stripped boy short underoos and a beige bra.



yummy yummy yummy


----------



## pixiegirl

3Words said:


> yummy yummy yummy



In my tummy.


----------



## 3Words

pixiegirl said:


> In my tummy.



slapping your ass


----------



## pixiegirl

3Words said:


> slapping your ass



pull my hair


----------



## 3Words

pixiegirl said:


> pull my hair



while deep inside


----------



## kris31280

Gettin' lil' dirty...


----------



## pixiegirl

3Words said:


> while deep inside



not properly equiped?


----------



## whome20603

Sounds like you two should probably start a private chat...


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> not properly equiped?


Maybe a strap-on?


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> Sounds like you two should probably start a private chat...


----------



## 3Words

pixiegirl said:


> not properly equiped?



Wanna find out?


----------



## 3Words

warneckutz said:


>



Who asked you?


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


>



Hey there stranger  How's the training going?



3Words said:


> Who asked you?



It doesn't seem like there are any takers here buddy. You can start typing with two hands now...


----------



## 3Words

whome20603 said:


> It doesn't seem like there are any takers here buddy. You can start typing with two hands now...



WOW your smart


----------



## whome20603

3Words said:


> WOW your smart



See if you use two hands and one brain you'll know it's YOU'RE, not your. You're means "you are" as in, Wow you are smart


----------



## 3Words

whome20603 said:


> See if you use two hands and one brain you'll know it's YOU'RE, not your. You're means "you are" as in, Wow you are smart



I know that


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> Hey there stranger  How's the training going?



It's going!  WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasuP!?


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> It's going!  WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasuP!?



Well "going" is better than "terrible" so I guess that's good. Nothing new with me. Still working, tanning, going to the gym...my fun life  I did start packing for Vegas


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> It's going!  WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasuP!?



 Bring her to the party. Oh wait, your parents, I forgot.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> Bring her to the party. Oh wait, your parents, I forgot.



You idiot, I'll be up in Philly that weekend.


----------



## 2words

3Words said:


> Wanna find out?



tag team.


----------



## kris31280

2words said:


> tag team.


Video tape?


----------



## toppick08

Gray Sweat Pants, Teal tank top, and tennis shoes........


----------



## sockgirl77

2words said:


> tag team.



Back again.


----------



## whome20603

slotted said:


> Bring her to the party. Oh wait, your parents, I forgot.





Hey there, I got your message but I can't go 4/05  cuz we're going to VA for my friends birthday 

What's your costume??


----------



## slotted

whome20603 said:


> Hey there, I got your message but I can't go 4/05  cuz we're going to VA for my friends birthday
> 
> What's your costume??



It's my myspace photo right now.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:


> Back again.



check it


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Femin leggings, babydoll shirt and a white button down sweater with leather sandals.  I really love Earth Shoes...:happy:


----------



## onebdzee

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Femin leggings, babydoll shirt and a white button down sweater with leather sandals.  I really love Earth Shoes...:happy:





light tan capri over-alls
Harley white T-shirt(*waiting for the comments*)
leather strappy sandals(going out so I have to put them on so I won't forget them)

Not going to say what undergarments I have on, it's really no ones business but mine


----------



## Beelzebaby666

onebdzee said:


> light tan capri over-alls
> Harley white T-shirt(*waiting for the comments*)
> leather strappy sandals(going out so I have to put them on so I won't forget them)
> 
> No undergarments.




:fixed:

You are so  when you're working barefoot in the gay-rahg!


----------



## onebdzee

Beelzebaby666 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> You are so  when you're working barefoot in the gay-rahg!



Haven't worn shoes for 2 days, BABY!


----------



## Kain99

Just walked through the door!  Gotta grab the wife beater and my Tweety Bird shorts.


----------



## flomaster

Pullover sweater, black pleated slacks and black shoes.


----------



## backagain39

sockgirl77 said:


> Back again.


----------



## camily

Black Reebok cotton capris, lavendar v-neck T, new pink bra and panties.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Ooh!! I forgot my camo panties!!


:stealthypoon:


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Just walked through the door!  Gotta grab the wife beater and my Tweety Bird shorts.



I met a friend of yours.


----------



## sockgirl77

JULZ said:


> ...



I dare you to use that as an avatar.


----------



## JULZ

sockgirl77 said:


> I dare you to use that as an avatar.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

JULZ said:


> ...



OOOOOH.



:chafe:


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:


> I dare you to use that as an avatar.



:doubledare:


----------



## unixpirate

Beelzebaby666 said:


> OOOOOH.
> 
> 
> 
> :chafe:



Leather   hthesmell:


----------



## camily

onebdzee said:


> :doubledare:



:doubledogdare:


----------



## morningbell

*Peter Pantsless....*



Beelzebaby666 said:


> New jeans
> Washington Nationals sweatshirt
> Steamers Crab Shack T-shirt
> Old socks
> Fireman undies
> One worn leather boot(had an itch)
> 
> I don't see much talk in here about what anyone wears day to day.. I'm not a Coach knock-off or a rubber Croc kinda gal.:shrug:
> 
> So what are you wearing?



earlier today I called BB666 and not only was she clipping her toenails in the middle of her living room floor, she was stark naked!!!   She was on the phone with me in the nude!

    So yeah right now I put my jeans and undies in the hamper, pull on my 93' Henry Rollins long sleeve t for bed and I just realized that I'm not wearing pants, I was on my way to bed before I check the fourm one last time...
Pantsless. 
Without pants. 
Bare butt on office chair vinyl. 
Maybe I farted?
You'll never know.


----------



## morningbell

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Ooh!! I forgot my camo panties!!
> 
> 
> :stealthypoon:



where?!  I don't see them.


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> earlier today I called BB666 and not only was she clipping her toenails in the middle of her living room floor, she was stark naked!!!   She was on the phone with me in the nude!
> 
> So yeah right now I put my jeans and undies in the hamper, pull on my 93' Henry Rollins long sleeve t for bed and I just realized that I'm not wearing pants, I was on my way to bed before I check the fourm one last time...
> Pantsless.
> Without pants.
> Bare butt on office chair vinyl.
> Maybe I farted?
> You'll never know.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

morningbell said:


> where?!  I don't see them.



That's because I put pants on 




And I was NOT clipping my toenails but nekkid on the living room floor!!

That's nasty! 

I was on my way to the shower when you called so I was sitting at my desk picking at the nail polish on them!!!



I believe mercury is in retrograde..I have either been totally misunderstood or have rubbed everyone the wrong way


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


> That's because I put pants on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was NOT clipping my toenails but nekkid on the living room floor!!
> 
> That's nasty!
> 
> I was on my way to the shower when you called so I was sitting at my desk picking at the nail polish on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe mercury is in retrograde..I have either been totally misunderstood or have rubbed everyone the wrong way


----------



## sockgirl77

Burgundy MNWPL shirt
Jeans
White Bra
White Thong(1)
Striped Socks
Favorite Swoosh Kicks
Glasses
Big Ass Shiat Eating Grin
Aroma Of Taco Hell Stench


----------



## Beelzebaby666

wkndbeacher said:


>



Will you misunderstand me if I say I need a hug and a beer?


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Will you misunderstand me if I say I need a hug and a beer?





No I wouldnt


----------



## camily

Jeans capri's
light and dark green striped shirt w/ white trim and collar
Pink bra
black thong 
leather and wood sandals


----------



## jwwb2000

Black tank top
Black sheer shirt with pink, red, and white dots swirled in a patterned, halfway buttoned up 
Jeans
Black leather belt
flip flops


----------



## Beelzebaby666

wkndbeacher said:


> No I wouldnt



Cool. Some guys translate that in to get her drunk and molest her

You are a guy right?


----------



## camily

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Will you misunderstand me if I say I need a hug and a beer?



In that order?


----------



## _MightyMouse_

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Will you misunderstand me if I say I need a hug and a beer?







No, I won't have sex with you.


----------



## pixiegirl

Black patterened shirt from JCP.
Tan skirt from Banana Republic.
Black heels.
White with green trim boy short underoos.
Black bra.  

I've been getting a lot of "You're wearing a skirt?!?!" today.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

camily said:


> In that order?



I'm not picky....About the order of things



_MightyMouse_ said:


> No, I won't have sex with you.



Thanks.... 



And thanks


----------



## pixiegirl

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Cool. Some guys translate that in to get her drunk and molest her



What about girls?  :kickingrocks:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

pixiegirl said:


> What about girls?  :kickingrocks:



Like anyone can predict what a female will do




You want I should get you drunk and molest you??


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Like anyone can predict what a female will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want I should get you drunk and molest you??



Two girls usually isnt my thing but to each his/her own.


----------



## pixiegirl

wkndbeacher said:


> Two girls usually isnt my thing but to each his/her own.



We were very concerned about that.


----------



## wkndbeacher

pixiegirl said:


> We were very concerned about that.



Im glad you finally have that off your chest now you can move onto to more important things like shopping


----------



## Beelzebaby666

wkndbeacher said:


> Two girls usually isnt my thing but to each his/her own.



See what I mean!!


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


> See what I mean!!



No I dont


----------



## camily

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Like anyone can predict what a female will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want I should get you drunk and molest you??



Suddeenly Jewish? 



*Note: This is in reference to the way it was stated. In no way am I implying that Jews get drunk and molest people.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

wkndbeacher said:


> No I dont


----------



## Beelzebaby666

camily said:


> Suddeenly Jewish?
> 
> *Note: This is in reference to the way it was stated. In no way am I implying that Jews get drunk and molest people.





We all need disclaimers before our posts!

I got the Jewish joke.. You want I should make some cawfee and schnitz?


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


>



So rough it is huh


----------



## kris31280

Coral polo shirt from Old Navy
Dark denim jeans
Chocolate brown flip flops 
Black bra 
Black and white hipsters


----------



## Beelzebaby666

wkndbeacher said:


> So rough it is huh



You know it!

I'm the top!


----------



## wkndbeacher

Beelzebaby666 said:


> You know it!
> 
> I'm the top!



Nice....ur pmer is full


----------



## Beelzebaby666

No no mo


----------



## lovinmaryland

Brown Slacks from New York & Co
Brown paisley peasant top 
Cream Steve Madden platforms
cheetah print VS bra
black thong


----------



## wkndbeacher

lovinmaryland said:


> Brown Slacks from New York & Co
> Brown paisley peasant top
> Cream Steve Madden platforms
> cheetah print VS bra
> black thong



:daydreamin:


----------



## backagain39

I can't believe that this thread is still going and going and going........


----------



## backagain39

Of course where thier are men and little clothing on women I guess I shouldn't be surprised...............


----------



## kris31280

I have no inclination to get out of my pajamas today...

But I know eventually I'll have to.


----------



## pixiegirl

Cutey Patutey in my navy blue Old Navy cargo pants, white long sleeved, hooded, fitted t-shirt and navy, purple and white Pumas.


----------



## toppick08

pixiegirl said:


> Cutey Patutey in my navy blue Old Navy cargo pants, white long sleeved, hooded, fitted t-shirt and navy, purple and white Pumas.





You're a hottie...


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Capris and a Raven's hoodie with house slippers.


:bummin:


----------



## toppick08

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Capris and a Raven's hoodie with house slippers.
> 
> 
> :bummin:



..bare feet.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

toppick08 said:


> ..bare feet.



How did you know I'd kicked them off under my desk 


eeper:


----------



## morningbell

post work sweatpants
post work hoodie pullover
post work fuzzy socks


    I need some comfort tonight, I'm in loads of pain


----------



## Beelzebaby666

morningbell said:


> post work sweatpants
> post work hoodie pullover
> post work fuzzy socks
> 
> 
> I need some comfort tonight, I'm in loads of pain



I"m being kidnapped in an hour and forced to go to Hotel Charles..

At least they have Jack Damyells.


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> I need some comfort tonight, I'm in loads of pain







Jean capris.
Black "Talk Nerdy To Me" babydoll T.
Commando.

I'm getting ready to change into my comfy Shadows Fall T, crawl into bed, and watch a boring documentary.


----------



## unixpirate

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I"m being kidnapped in an hour and forced to go to Hotel Charles..
> 
> At least they have Jack Damyells.



Stay away from the Te kill ya! 



Be safe


----------



## nitwhit3286

couture shirt...blue jami pants....and undies. that is all.


----------



## unixpirate

nitwhit3286 said:


> couture shirt...blue jami pants....and undies. that is all.



I'm surprised


----------



## Kain99

Pink bunny Jammie shorts and my white long sleeve Hug me shirt.  It's cold out there!


----------



## morningbell

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I"m being kidnapped in an hour and forced to go to Hotel Charles..
> 
> At least they have Jack Damyells.



 JD, I suck @ drinking, you got that Cabo left?  BF is going away April 4th to 8th(?) we should  at yer place????

 have one for me tonight, at least yer not driving.... 

looking @ csm online courses, gotta get my a$$ in gear for learnin.





Radiant1 said:


> Jean capris.
> Black "Talk Nerdy To Me" babydoll T.
> Commando.
> 
> I'm getting ready to change into my comfy Shadows Fall T, crawl into bed, and watch a boring documentary.




  thanks, needed that. yay documentary!


----------



## kris31280

I just got done trying on 2/3 of my costume... 

Now I'm back in jammies...

Blue and turquoise plad print old navy PJ pants
blue old navy light weight T


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> Pink bunny Jammie shorts and my white long sleeve Hug me shirt.  It's cold out there!





Carpet match the drapes


----------



## jwwb2000

Grey Old Navy sweat shirt
White tshirt
jeans
undies
no shoes


----------



## toppick08

Carhartt Blue Jeans 

socks

no shirt.


----------



## kris31280

Dark denim Old Navy "The Flirt" jeans
Black bikini panties
Black bra
HIM 2007/2008 Tour T-shirt
Black platform flip flops with cherry design


----------



## Beelzebaby666

unixpirate said:


> Stay away from the Te kill ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe



I was safe.... Until my driver took me to her "friends" house and they all turned out to be FIENDS!!!     Ever been molested by someone and never seen their face?? It was dark out last night!!!



morningbell said:


> JD, I suck @ drinking, you got that Cabo left?  BF is going away April 4th to 8th(?) we should  at yer place????
> 
> have one for me tonight, at least yer not driving....



Cabo is chillin' in the fridge and ready when you are...





kris31280 said:


> I just got done trying on 2/3 of my costume...




Whatcha got??


----------



## kris31280

Building a school girl costume from the ground up... modifying it, spicing it up a bit... I bought the skirt, the fluffy under skirt thingie, and a corset to go underneath the white shirt I ordered today (to have here by Friday).  I also ordered some pretty sweet platform mary janes.


----------



## BS Gal

Flannel pants and a t-shirt.  And slippers.  I LOVE slippers.


----------



## Kain99

I'm bumming... Wearing Ryan's Tee shirt. Didn't have the energy to find something cute.


----------



## sockgirl77

Birthday suit.


----------



## thurley42

sockgirl77 said:


> Birthday suit.



Happy Bday


----------



## morningbell

BS Gal said:


> Flannel pants and a t-shirt.  And slippers.  I LOVE slippers.



mmmm, slippers!  I think I need to retire my fave purple velour ones   the inside is coming undone and I can feel small gravel that gets in when I wear them to take the kid(s) to the bus stop.  Le sigh.

   The camping down booties I have are sweet, its like a down blanket for yer feets! 

   Oh and there is the terry ones post shower slippers of course.


----------



## Bronwyn

My uniform.


----------



## jwwb2000

A tan towel with dripping wet hair


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> A tan towel with dripping wet hair


----------



## thurley42

jwwb2000 said:


> A tan towel with dripping wet hair



u need to get moving!


----------



## jwwb2000

thurley42 said:


> u need to get moving!



I just have to walk the doggies :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

Black wide-leg dress slacks with a white Liz Claiborne shirt and a black watch,  a Celtic-knot necklace, and diamond earrings and rings.


----------



## thurley42

jwwb2000 said:


> I just have to walk the doggies :shrug:



ah...I see must be nice....


----------



## jwwb2000

thurley42 said:


> ah...I see must be nice....



Not really....


----------



## thurley42

jwwb2000 said:


> Not really....



sounds like someone has a case of the mondays....

you can  me next time you see me for that....


----------



## Toxick

Brand spankin' new jeans that Mrs Toxick just got for me. White polo w/ blue stripes. Black boxer-briefs, white socks, brown shoes. Glasses. No earrings. No other piercings.


Tomorrow I will be wearing a tuxedo and a monacle.


----------



## jwwb2000

thurley42 said:


> sounds like someone has a case of the mondays....
> 
> you can  me next time you see me for that....


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Wife beater, baggy plaid men's shorts and SpongeBob flip flops


----------



## toppick08

Navy Blue tank top and shorts.............no socks........


----------



## dems4me

Grey sweatpants with a blue t-shirt with our Firm's logo on it and pink Crocks


----------



## sunflower

Skin


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sunflower said:


> Skin



That's my favorite designer!


You loook mahvelous!!


----------



## toppick08

Beelzebaby666 said:


> That's my favorite designer!
> 
> 
> *You loook mahvelous!!:hot*:


----------



## flomaster

Grey Izod Polo, pleated black slacks and these square(not too square) tipped shoes I can't quite get used to.


----------



## ocean733

Big v-neck t-shirt
plaid lounge pants
footie socks

I'm so cozy


----------



## morningbell

cotton pink pj shorts
lifeguard hoodie
that is all


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Denim capri's, Stoney's t-shirt and slippers.


----------



## toppick08

Gray sweat pants, red muscle shirt, white socks....


----------



## sux2b44

Bad Kitty jammie bottoms and a grey t-shirt.  Sitting at the puter doing my last assignment before I take my finals for the Spring Session.  Woooo hooo.  I get a 3 week break and start all over again for Summer Sessions.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Dark Pink t-shirt, black short, and white socks.


----------



## StrawberryGal

sux2b44 said:


> Bad Kitty jammie bottoms and a grey t-shirt.  Sitting at the puter doing my last assignment before I take my finals for the Spring Session.  Woooo hooo.  I get a 3 week break and start all over again for Summer Sessions.



God, I remembered "College Life".  I'm so glad that I'm DONE and graduated with bachelor's science degree from UMUC.  

Hang in there, and you will see the light at the end of tunnel after a long journey.


----------



## sunflower

Getting ready to be wearing bubbles from a bubble bath


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Getting ready to be wearing bubbles from a bubble bath


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


>


 

 Im outta here


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Im outta here


----------



## camily

DoWhat said:


> Nothing but a hat on my head.



hubba hubba


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Fruit of the loom v-neck tee(white) and boxer briefs(blue).  I'm cross-dressing!!!


----------



## camily

Black night shirt. Actually it's a huge mans t-shirt I use as PJ's.


----------



## Kain99

I am totally decked out tonight ladies!  I'm wearing my son's Foootball jersey from his senior year.  I love this silly thing!


----------



## sockgirl77

The perfect Gap jeans, green and silver hoodie, blue Tommy thong, pink bra, and striped socks.


----------



## soulonfirex05

old worn out green adiads t-shirt with holes in it. (donation from boyfriend.)
old blue track shorts.

im just chilling by myself tonite, no need to dress up !  i hate dressing up, too much work for nothing !!


----------



## sockgirl77

soulonfirex05 said:


> old worn out green adiads t-shirt with holes in it. (donation from boyfriend.)
> old blue track shorts.
> 
> im just chilling by myself tonite, no need to dress up !  i hate dressing up, too much work for nothing !!



ADIDAS...

Chillin'...

I...


Tonight...


'...


----------



## slotted

gray sweat pants.  

And I'm out for bed.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> gray sweat pants.
> 
> And I'm out for bed.


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


>


That was a joke.


----------



## RareBreed

I am wearing the same thing I wear every Mon-Fri.
Blue polo shirt
Blk pants
Blk socks
Blk shoes


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> That was a joke.



I think he was visualizing you in those hot sweatpant and letting his imagination run wild. 



RareBreed said:


> I am wearing the same thing I wear every Mon-Fri.



Me too.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> Me too.



Ding!


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:


> Ding!



You want waffle fries with that?


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> You want waffle fries with that?


----------



## CRoyal

sockgirl77 said:


> Ding!



ding! Fries are done. ding! Fries are done


----------



## nachomama

CRoyal said:


> ding! Fries are done. ding! Fries are done



Are you making fun of me?    I take great pride in my work.


----------



## CRoyal

nachomama said:


> Are you making fun of me?    I take great pride in my work.



Noo.  

Ding Fries Are Done! :: American Angst ::


----------

